# Rams Horn Insulator



## California Dream N (Feb 2, 2007)

This is one of my Husbands Prized Possessions. A Rams Horn Insulator.. I was wondering if anyone knows the value of it. It is complete..Even the glass insert is intact..thanks...
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o255/Norene_photos/100_0057.jpg


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 2, 2007)

Pix 2.
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o255/Norene_photos/100_0056.jpg


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 2, 2007)

Pix 3...Saved the best for last...the embossed bottom...
https://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o255/Norene_photos/100_0055.jpg


----------



## Brains (Feb 2, 2007)

nice insulator i would value it at $100+. One of my favorite styles yet i still havent aquried one. Awsome fint there, the glass intack really does good for the value.


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Brains..We have found alot of pieces of these through the years but it is rare in California to find one complete. Thanks for your info...We love it. (Although most people don't know what it is)..Norene


----------



## epgorge (Feb 3, 2007)

Brains, 

 I fond a 42 and a 49 hemmingway for sale yesterday for a couple bucks each. I know nothing of these except they are nice looking. Are they worth anything. How do I get educated on insulators. The old telegraph lines around here still have some on them. I will get the chain saw and walk the tracks. 

 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm jst kidding of course.
 Ep


----------



## Brains (Feb 3, 2007)

the 42's are common but i am not familar with a 49, are you sure it wasnt somthing else? and you can do the chainsaw thing all you want as long as no1 sees you. Not like some absessive compolsive guy counts all the telephone poles every day.


----------



## muddyfingers (Feb 18, 2007)

Well there are 4,632 between my work and home so maybe we are out there.


----------



## Brains (Feb 18, 2007)

ha! thats funny, [] ... you didnt really cont all of em did ya???[&:]


----------



## epgorge (Feb 19, 2007)

I went back to check yesterday and there are two Hemingray 49's there. They are big, aqua and gawdy.

 They had a price tag of $4.00.
 Joel


----------



## Brains (Feb 19, 2007)

thats interesting, never herd of a 49 before. the style #'s go 43, 44, 45, 50, no 49. You should get one of them things. It's only $4. How big do you think they were? Heres the styles chart. http://www.hemingray.info/database/bystyle.html


----------



## bottlecol345 (Feb 19, 2007)

Epgorge, Id say buy those things. $4 each you definately cant go wrong!


----------



## epgorge (Feb 19, 2007)

Stay tuned... We'll be right back with more information after these words.

 Hey my dog almost choked to death tonight...She was under the table, scarfing popcorn we dropped as we were playing Yatzee... You guessed it.

 Joel


----------

